# Balkanpharm orders review



## Peaches70 (Mar 17, 2022)

US$2000 down the drain!

Unbelievable, I used to be a loyal customer to them. Don't know how much money I spent last year supporting them...

1st purchase:

Bought Tourox for 

2nd purchase:

Bought Nandrorox D and Tri-trenum for

3rd purchase:

Bought Tourox and Nandrolone P for 

4th purchase:

Bought Clomiphene citrate and oxarox for 

Customer service was responsive and said  I should wait until xxxxxxxxx March 2022 and then he would reship. Today is the 18th of March and balkanpharm didn't bother to reply anymore.

Wrote to the post office, without success or replies.  Latest status was that the goods are at their countries postal warehouse (all 4 packages). Balkanpharm said it was in xxxxxxxxxxxx but I checked and there was no record of these packages besides the postal warehousexxxxxxxxxxxx.

I also found out that they had financial problems and issues with paying for their host. So now I know why they made all these offers during Christmas time.

I used to get everything from them but since December, nothing. From 100% reliable to 0% reliable.

So if you want your stuff, you better look elsewhere.

If I should ever receive my purchases, I will update my review, and until then. I can't recommend balkanpharm as a reliable source anymore.


PRODUCTS, EFFECTIVENESS AND RESULTS

Turox from Zerox Pharmaceuticals
Not received
Nandrorox D from Zerox Pharmaceuticals
Not received
TRI-TRENUM from Magnum Laboratories
Not received
NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE from GENETIC
Not received
Turox from Zerox Pharmaceuticals
Not received
Oxarox from Zerox Pharmaceuticals
Not received
CLOMIPHENE CITRATE ICE from Ice Pharmaceuticals
Not received

CUSTOMER SERVICE

Customer service very responsive at the beginning,, now after saying that they would reship on the xxxxxx, no more replies.

SHIPPING AND DELIVERY

Not received, so can't say anything about the packaging


----------



## Koolio (Mar 18, 2022)

I have not used Balkan since 2008...it was my impression that the company is located in Moldova...


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 20, 2022)

Are they a sponsor here?
Why do you name country where its comimg from?
Why did you place 3rd and 4th orders if you didnt get orders #1 and #2 ???


----------



## Peaches70 (Mar 21, 2022)

domestic-supply said:


> Are they a sponsor here?
> Why do you name country where its comimg from?
> Why did you place 3rd and 4th orders if you didnt get orders #1 and #2 ???


My mistake for mentioning the country but working on deleting it. 

Bought all close together, as they had a great Christmas sale. That's why the multiple purchases.


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 21, 2022)

Please check the rules in my sig.  Thanks.


----------



## Peaches70 (Mar 21, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> Please check the rules in my sig.  Thanks


Thank you for editing it.


----------

